# cant pass the nremt-b



## bc1990 (Jul 16, 2012)

Failed it twice, i have literally read the book over and over, i pass all the practice test that i can find, think it might be nerves ?? Is there any advice anyone can give me??


----------



## Achilles (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't over think it, a lot of it is simple stuff that goes over scene safety. PPE and other stuff.


----------



## blachatch (Jul 16, 2012)

have you tried JB learning? Questions are harder on there than the registry.


----------



## bc1990 (Jul 16, 2012)

No i havent tried that yet i think im going to give that a go or go buy the emt basic exam book


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 16, 2012)

Use JBlearning, its worth the money. I used it and passed on my first try, 70 questions. Remember, this: There is a question and four possible answers. That is your world at that moment. Nothing else exists in that moment. Only that stuff does. When you try t o think outside the box, try to be fancy etc, you mess up. Choose what another NREMT B would choose, imagine what someone in a big city would do and what someone in a little backwater town would do, they should be the same as per NREMT.


----------



## leoemt (Jul 17, 2012)

Having just taken the NREMT (2 months ago) I feel for you. I passed it first time around. Computer shut off at 70 questions for me.

This is my advice for you. Don't sweat the test. Remember your basics and your assessment. The test is on "book order" not the way you would do something in real life.  Would you cover the bleeding wound, or address the breathing difficulty first? ABC's.

Relax, relax, relax. Believe it or not they actually want you to pass. 

Ignore the curveballs they throw at you. 

I never took any of the practice tests. I am confident in my knowledge and went in thinking its time to prove what I know. All of my classmates that have taken so far have passed first time and at the 70 question mark.

Good luck to you, you will pass it.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 25, 2012)

The test is all about critical thinking. If you know the info, but keep failing, you're probably having problems with the critical thinking part. Find tests where you can practice critical thinking. On your spare piece of paper, write down: A, B, C, D. If you realize C is wrong, cross it out. If B sounds better than D, cross D out. Now, even if it's a blind guess between A and B, you have a 50% chance of getting it right instead of a 25% chance. Don't over think it. If you're not a morning person, take the day off, sleep in and schedule that test for 3pm or whatever. That way of you get nervous an can't sleep, you still can take a nap. I only tested once (and passed), and I couldn't sleep a wink the night before. I could barely keep my eyes open during the test, and when it shut off at 40something I was super nervous. Don't tell anyone I said this, but, drink half of a beer (assuming you're over 21) (and chew some gum) before the test. It's not enough to impair you by any means, but you will relax a tiny bit.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the thing that helped me most was JBlearning,
Took tests for 2 hours each day.
And also remembering that the test is just looking for the NEXT step not the end all results.
Remember your ABCs and you should be fine.

Also, vital signs.


----------



## brobey89 (Aug 29, 2012)

MartyMcFly said:


> I think the thing that helped me most was JBlearning,
> Took tests for 2 hours each day.
> And also remembering that the test is just looking for the NEXT step not the end all results.
> Remember your ABCs and you should be fine.
> ...



man I tried jblearning my avg was a 88 I even got 100 on cardiology!! I still failed I read all books.... took notes and all...I dont know how to pass that test I even STUDY with this paramedic instructor at IHM IN ST. LOUIS YOU HEARD OF MONROE YANCIE? HE TOLD ME I WAS READY I STILL FAILED


----------



## firetender (Aug 29, 2012)

brobey89 said:


> man I tried jblearning my avg was a 88 I even got 100 on cardiology!! I still failed I read all books.... took notes and all...I dont know how to pass that test I even STUDY with this paramedic instructor at IHM IN ST. LOUIS YOU HEARD OF MONROE YANCIE? HE TOLD ME I WAS READY I STILL FAILED


 
Just because someone says you're ready doesn't mean you'll pass. There are many variables in test-taking. Ultimately, you're the one responsible. Get back on the horse!


----------



## brobey89 (Aug 29, 2012)

well I know that know.... I mean paramedic that worked with me has been a medic for 25 years and has been teaching the stuff for 10 years....I did everything he told me to do....its frustrating


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 29, 2012)

On scenario based questions, are you following things in the correct order? BSI, SS, all that stuff? One mistake I've noticed with people is they immediately jump to interventions. When you read the question, make sure all the steps are taken care of. Example: 

You arrive on scene for some guy not responding. 

Your first step is.. 

Rescue breaths
CPR
Check breathing
Ensure scene is safe

Lots of people will jump to check breathing or rescue breaths, when the correct answer would be ensure the scene is safe. 

It's little things like that. 

There are hundreds of threads here on people not passing basic. Read through some of those


----------



## brobey89 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know I'm not the only one that not passing basic....but when I took the test I wrote down bsi ss slab cab and all I read the question like 4 times I made sure I read the answers 2 and all first time I took it I didn't do that but the past one I just took I really slowed down and all


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

brobey89 said:


> man I tried jblearning my avg was a 88 I even got 100 on cardiology!! I still failed I read all books.... took notes and all...I dont know how to pass that test I even STUDY with this paramedic instructor at IHM IN ST. LOUIS YOU HEARD OF MONROE YANCIE? HE TOLD ME I WAS READY I STILL FAILED



It's on you, don't blame anyone else. You failed that test, not him. The test is not that hard. 

Take your time, relax and focus. Remember the basics. In the end it still is the nremt-BASIC test.


----------



## brobey89 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not blaming him on anything....I know failed....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

brobey89 said:


> I'm not blaming him on anything....I know failed....



Sorry that was kind of a grumpy response. 

I can't imagine how frustrating it would be to fail the NREMT, I never had any problems with it. 

I took my Basic 4 years ago so I don't remember a lot about the test but most questions have 2 bad answers and 2 even worse answers and you have to pick the one that sucks the least. Most can be answered with BSI, Scene safety, # of pts, additional resources, cABC. In that order. 

I used EMT-national-training.com to prep for my NREMT-P test. Ended up passing first try in 80 questions. I didn't spend a ton of time on the website, more just to get myself back into taking NREMT style tests. Not the best looking website, in fact it's very, very basic but it did help and wasn't all that expensive. Myself and some classmates split the bill and I ended up paying like 5 bucks I think. Just don't be the guy that tries to take them up on their refund option if you fail if you've been sharing with other people haha.


----------



## brobey89 (Aug 29, 2012)

hey my father always taught me to never wear my heart on my sleeve :-D so I wasnt offended at all...from the text that I wrote, I actually seemed like I was blaming him but thats not the case...and your right if you never experienced it you could never understand how frustrating failing  something that you know you worked hard 4


----------



## socoemt (Aug 30, 2012)

knightlite software makes a fantastic study program to help prepare for the NREMT. It has over 2000 questions based off of the Brady 12th edition, and several practice exams. It allows you to save the questions you got wrong and can direct you to the exact page in the text that has the info pertaining to the question.

I used it and I passed the real NREMT after 70 questions. It definitely helped me.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I took my Basic 4 years ago so I don't remember a lot about the test but most questions have 2 bad answers and 2 even worse answers and you have to pick the one that sucks the least.



HAHA, that is great. I have always heard there are 4 correct answers and you have to choose the "most" correct of the four options. But seriously, it is definitely closer to how you described it!


----------



## brobey89 (Aug 30, 2012)

socoemt said:


> knightlite software makes a fantastic study program to help prepare for the NREMT. It has over 2000 questions based off of the Brady 12th edition, and several practice exams. It allows you to save the questions you got wrong and can direct you to the exact page in the text that has the info pertaining to the question.
> 
> I used it and I passed the real NREMT after 70 questions. It definitely helped me.



hey thanks....its knightlite software? is it free


----------



## karaya (Aug 30, 2012)

Check this out: http://www.limmercreative.com/

We just filmed an Innovation Zone episode on their products which you can watch here: http://paramedictv.ems1.com/Clip.aspx?key=288EFBD3086DCEE3


----------



## socoemt (Aug 30, 2012)

brobey89 said:


> hey thanks....its knightlite software? is it free



No, it is like $25 but money well spent in my opinion. Here is the link
http://knightlite.com/aaa/catalog/Software_Catalog/EMS_Software.html


----------



## brobey89 (Aug 30, 2012)

ok thanks alot


----------

